# who looks like a better trainer?



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

who would you choose out of these two people to train your horse?
Legend eQuestrian
or
VOLTE EQUESTRIAN

after thinking about it for a while, i went with the second one (volte), and i think is was a good choice.
so, who would you have picked?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd pick the second one. Reason being the first one is an absolute turn off, all fairy dust and unicorn farts. I don't buy into such 'schemes'.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd go for the second one as well. There were spelling mistakes in the first website's description of what they do. That tells me they clearly don't take pride in how they represent themselves. Also, saying that they are the only trainer and coach recommended by Carolyn Resnick comes off as extremely conceited and I doubt they have much of a foundation to that claim. Fairy dust and Unicorn farts indeed.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Definitely the second one. It was more concise and "what you see is what you get." 
The first one was awful looking! Looks like a "fluffy bunny" facility owned by city people that don't know horses, and frequented by city people that don't know horses. (Although no offense is meant to city folk.)
That "Waterhole Ritual" thing looks utterly ridiculous. I mean, seriously?!

"The horse is completely free to make the choice to accept, or reject, your influence. The Waterhole Rituals develop a strong working bond and put your horse into a willing and focused state for whatever adventure you seek together. This work transfers seamlessly into lined and ridden work to make each interaction a joy."

Really? Yes, that kind of relationship is ideal, but we can't be nice all the time! I swear, these people probably have not heard of "herd dynamics." If I did the "Waterhole Ritual" with my mother's gelding, he'd just flip me the bird and go off on his own.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, the second. They appear to be _actual_ trainers with _actual _goals and _actual_ results.

The first strikes me as nothing but one more silly kid trying to cash in by advertising the gimmick of "train your horse through nothing but love".


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't even know who Carolyn Resnick is! So I looked at her page and that looks very low quality, so I doubt it means much to be certified by her, especially since it looks like it only takes a 3-day seminar to be certified. You want your horse to be trained, not played with. You can do that yourself and not have to pay for it. Second option for sure!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

smrobs said:


> The first strikes me as nothing but one more silly kid trying to cash in by advertising the gimmick of "train your horse through nothing but love".


This is how training with lurve, butterfly farts and glitter rainbow unicorn poop turns out:


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

you guys are all so right! Im so happy to know I have made the right choice!!!!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have known good trainers with lousy websites and bad trainers with great websites. The 1st website would not even be anyone I would take a 2nd look at.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> I'd pick the second one. Reason being the first one is an absolute turn off, all fairy dust and unicorn farts. I don't buy into such 'schemes'.


Unicorn farts! I'm still laughing!!!
:lol::rofl:

I agree the second one as well. The first one has a main picture of a girl leading a horse out of a snow covered field by just a rope over its neck while surrounded by other horses - that looks mildly dangerous to me.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the first one strikes me as someone who has never actually had to rely on their horse to earn a living to keep a roof over their head, as in cattle work or something. And what was this waterhole ritual? I couldn’t see it, sounds “interesting”.


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

I concur. The 2nd one

But Unicorn farts do smell like cotton candy


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Unicorn farts... LOL. I'm glad you feel like you've chosen the right one.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I see these trainers are both in ontario. I may know someone who can help you, if you would like to consider them. What type of training are you looking for? I mean, just for your horse, for both of you, groundwork/riding, just riding?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

And my honest opinion of the two you posted.... I'm going to be the oddball of the group here and say I'd rather give the first one a try. The reason being is because she has photos actually showing her working and communicating with her horse. Although, it's a 50/50 shot that she actually knows things.
The reason I personally wouldn't choose the second is because in the photos i basically what I see is: Riding, head shot, riding, sale shot, riding, show, riding. And tbh in those photos all the horses look unhappy... Just being honest.
I mean, I know someone whose website basically looks like the girl's in the first one. I went and took a lesson with her, having my own doubts about it. It ended up opening up my eyes to a whole new level of teaching with horses, myself, and other people. I have thus taken quite a few lessons with her now.
I also know of a place with a website set up just like the second one. It looks grand, but I had a friend work for them for 6 months, and from what she describes it was pretty well anything but. But again, it's a 50/50 chance.

Either way, I hope it all works out well for you and your horse


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Barrelracer, there is a lot more to Carolyn Resnick's methods than the bit you read. Perhaps her website isn't slick but she know how to build a real partnership with a horse. Just from her site I've learned so much. What I've found interesting is that Parelli is now promoting his liberty training which resembles Carolyn's altho she's been doing this for many years.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Anrew, Waterhole Rituals, which CR learned from wild horses as a kid, teaches us how to observe how horses interact with each other. She would spend hours sitting near a herd until it began to accept her on their terms, not her's. In time they began to approach her and check her out ie. building trust. It goes on. We all have horses that are compliant (self preservation) but how many truly trust. When there is the kind of trust she advocates the horse is willing and wants to be with you. Her methods have worked beautifully with a horse that was greatly afraid of people. He was compliant (self preservation) but not a lick of trust. He'd become high headed and tighten every muscle in his body and not move, then zone out and scare the hell out of himself when he returned to reality. I tried grooming him for a month, that's all. The daily routine did nothing to help him relax. During bug season scratching the itchies usually wins a horse over. Not him. He was always rigid and white-eyed. I was at wit's end after 2 yrs and ready to throw in the towel until I leaned of CR. It took a year (long cold winters) but even tho he has a companion, he will seek me out and is very relaxed. I started him at liberty, didn't advance him to liberty like Parelli does. If this horse couldn't take the pressure he was allowed to leave. In time he stopped leaving and that is when the trusting connection began to build. Boy did that horse teach me a lot.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:


Speed Racer said:


> This is how training with lurve, butterfly farts and glitter rainbow unicorn poop turns out:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

My trainer choice is always influenced by the kind of horse I'm looking at and what I want to get out of my dollar. My current horse is a great example. When I got him, he knew next to nothing about working with a rider and hadn't really been of the (very rural) farm. He is an accommodating, mosey-along personality. I had great results sending him to a no-nonsense working cowhorse trainer with a phenomenal colt-starting program. Put the basics on at hit the trail for miles. Now, his education is more refined. I'd like to send him to a hard-working focused English trainer who is all about celebrating victories. 

My last horse had a lot of damage from rough handling. He benefited from a trainer who approached him softly with trust-building techniques. 

If possible, I'd visit both trainers, listen to their respective shpleals, watch them in action and really look at the atmosphere... Happy horses, happy staff. Go with your gut. A lot of pretty places partake in horrific training practices, imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

If possible, I'd visit both trainers, listen to their respective shpleals, watch them in action and really look at the atmosphere... Happy horses, happy staff. Go with your gut. A lot of pretty places partake in horrific training practices, imo.

You are absoloutely right on that, hemms


----------



## Let it slide (Oct 4, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> This is how training with lurve, butterfly farts and glitter rainbow unicorn poop turns out:


I disagree with that, see the whip? That suggests that the guy getting attacked was more interested in making the horse do what he wanted than listening to the horse and figuring out how to ask. 



showjumperachel said:


> Unicorn farts! I'm still laughing!!!
> :lol::rofl:
> 
> I agree the second one as well. The first one has a main picture of a girl leading a horse out of a snow covered field by just a rope over its neck while surrounded by other horses - that looks mildly dangerous to me.


Dangerous? Maybe. Only if proper groundwork has been neglected and trust has not been established. I have done that plenty of times. If the horses' attention is on the handler (like it ought to be), there should be no issue. 

________________________________________________________________________

I know I'm chiming in a bit late, but I thought I'd add a little blurb on my opinions. 
I don't subscribe to the idea that "love love love will always be the best way". But I do believe that it's vital to listen to the horse, build trust, and always think outside of yourself.

The first trainer looks better if you're looking for a personal horse that you'll be riding indefinitely. However, if you want a push button horse that says yes ma'am and yes sir to anyone and everyone (lesson type), the second might be better.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Let it slide said:


> The first trainer looks better if you're looking for a personal horse that you'll be riding indefinitely. However, if you want a push button horse that says yes ma'am and yes sir to anyone and everyone (lesson type), the second might be better.


:? Those two things aren't mutually exclusive, you know. Any good trainer can train a horse to be obedient without losing their fire or personality. As for whether a horse will be a "says yes ma'am and yes sir to anyone and everyone (lesson type)" depends solely on the horse's temperament as no amount of training, good or bad, will make a fiery or stubborn horse suitable for "anyone and everyone".

Every horse I've ever seen that was trained with love, like the first website proudly claims to do, has been a spoiled, obnoxious mess with a craptastic attitude. Just because a horse is obedient and trained "traditionally" doesn't mean that they are broken or sullen or robotic.


----------

